# Lasco Chainset - Any Good?



## smokeysmoo (22 Sep 2012)

I need a 165mm chainset for my fixed so I can use it on the velodrome, money's tight but I've seen THIS.

Anyone use one? I don't want to get it and find out it's made of cheese, but on the other hand as I say my budget isn't great 

Any thoughts?

[EDIT] or THIS Driveline one?

[EDIT] or THIS Ambrosio one


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Sep 2012)

I would double check with the velodrome, because they may allow other crank lengths depending on BB height etc.

If not, that looks ok, but also check stronglight.crank's. PX have in the past sold these for about £50. Other than that, Miche Primato is the way forward.

edit: Stronglight = £59.99.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Sep 2012)

Cheers Rob3rt, the Stronglight ones look good, just need to squeeze Mrs S for a little more budget. I've just been reading some pretty grim reviews of the Lasco ones TBH.

According to the spec sheet for Manchester it states, "Track bikes must have a fixed wheel, 165mm cranks, and 280mm (11") bottom bracket height".

My BB from floor to centre of BB is 11", so I'm going to need to 165's.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Stronglight = £59.99.


 
Is it OK to run an odd numbered crank with even toothed sprocket? 

eg: 48 x 15 = 86"

I thought I'd read it's best to keep even to even and odd to odd, but not sure if I dreamt it


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Sep 2012)

I don't see why not, I run 48:15.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Stronglight = £59.99.


Ordered 

Now just need a 15T 1/8 cog and some bars, then I can just swap the bars out depending what I'm doing.

Oh aye, and a saddle, fell out with mine


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I don't see why not, I run 48:15.


 Yep same here and 48x17 in the hills


----------



## hgraystephens (27 Oct 2015)

Bought a Lasco RBR515 chainring. Terrible quality with lots of milling marks on the inside of the ring. I got it installed with a new chain at my local bike shop, used it for 2 days and the middle ring bent inward trapping the chain and destroying my front derailer. Very poor quality, would definitely not recommend.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2015)

hgraystephens said:


> Bought a Lasco RBR515 chainring. Terrible quality with lots of milling marks on the inside of the ring. I got it installed with a new chain at my local bike shop, used it for 2 days and the middle ring bent inward trapping the chain and destroying my front derailer. Very poor quality, would definitely not recommend.
> View attachment 108266



I've used Lasco fixed/single speed chain sets in the past and they've been good, I'm curious about what caused that part of the middle ring to bend like that?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2015)

hgraystephens said:


> Bought a Lasco RBR515 chainring. Terrible quality with lots of milling marks on the inside of the ring. I got it installed with a new chain at my local bike shop, used it for 2 days and the middle ring bent inward trapping the chain and destroying my front derailer. Very poor quality, would definitely not recommend.
> View attachment 108266


----------

